# Death Stalker



## Dark (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi. I want a Death stalker really bad. If any one has pictures. I would like to see them. If any one sells them tell me. How big are they? How venemous are they?
          Please Answer Thanks
 :?


----------



## Gravy (Dec 17, 2003)

They are one of the most dangerous (in the wrong hands) species in the world they have been know to kill, hence its name and without credentials as an experienced keeper around hot sp. your not likely to get your hands on one.

Walk before you Run


----------



## Kugellager (Dec 17, 2003)

I would not recommend gettting one unless you are experienced in wrangling fast, quick to sting, highly venomous and potentially deadly scorpions.  Definitely NOT a beginners scorpion.

John
];')


----------



## Silver.x (Dec 17, 2003)

I love the word 'wrangler'.


----------



## Kugellager (Dec 17, 2003)

I did not want to use 'handling' as you know all the flak that occurs when someone even remotely hints at handling hot scorps...thats why I try not to ever use that term with hot scorps...might translate incorrectly for those who are non-english speakers.

John
];')


----------



## Silver.x (Dec 17, 2003)

Understood, it's just a great word!


----------



## DR zuum (Dec 19, 2003)

> and without credentials as an experienced keeper around hot sp. your not likely to get your hands on one.


Please he can get one anywhere almost, but the warnings are correct be aware dont be stupid, realize what youre dealing with take the appropriate measures, and have the respect for it that its due, and you'll do just fine. 

My first scorps were  red devil scorps east african(Babycurus jacksoni). Youve got 2 species called deathstalker one  (Apistobuthus pterygocercus)  is commonly sold as the arabian deathstalker or giant yellow, the other  (Leiurus quinquestriatus) is also called deathstalker .  

Both hot species so be aware and be careful, but in all truth a less venomous (toxicity)species, would be best until you get some scorpion miles under your belt. But if you choose to  get a deathstalker  just be aware and take precautions when working with them or in its cage in other words dont be a d---ss.And like i said you should not have any probs.



the scorpion files 

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/gallery.php


----------



## reverendsterlin (Dec 19, 2003)

Apistobuthus pterygocercus is very rare, definitely not common though with the war in Iraq some have made it to the States. I've been searching and have not found on for sale. The warnings are correct, Leiurus quinquestriatus is readily available for anyone over 18 but having one is a risk to your health if your not smart about it.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Dec 20, 2003)

If not concerned about a larger scorpion, may I suggest a less toxic, equally amusing substitute? If so, I'll recommend a smaller, less toxic species which is also a member of the Buthidae family and has somewhat similar coloration. The scorpion is Buthus occitanus (can be found with yellow or orange-ish coloration). It's not a very common scorpion, and in no way would I truthfully say it to be a beginner's scorpion, considering it's speed and agility, but it is far less toxic than it's larger Buthid cousin, L. quinquestriatus. I would much rather have them in the hands of the inexperienced, than the larger Deathstalker. Another I would have to throw in with respect to such an aggressive scorp, would be the Buthidae scorpion, Buthacus arenicola (sand scorpion). They grow to a descently large size as well, though most often, they are not found with the darker colorations which are often/always found with L. quinquestriatus (most notably, the five dark keels on the prosoma, which is where the DS gets the common name, Five Keeled Golden). In my opinion, you should start out with a scorpion less toxic than either of these two, but if you must have the appearance of the Buthidae family, these two would be the best bet for lower humidity scorps (B. occitanus requires higher humidity than either of the others, so it can get tricky in keeping them properly during certain times of the year). Neither of which, you would EVER want to feel the sting of, so I have to say, go with a Desert Hairy, or if you've tried them out, try the next step up in toxicity/aggressive nature and see how it suits you (try out a B. arenicola, due to their relatively good, easy keeping and hardy nature). I have never read a report of death from the species, but they do have quite the attitude (and a pretty good punch to the venom to back it up) and can almost always be found working on their burrow, unlike the DS, which can usually be found aimlessly roaming the enclosure (Deathstalker name most likely derived from this, and, of course, the overall toxicity). It can get a bit annoying listening to them tap on glass all night.


adios,
edw.


----------

